# Post Your Favorite Call.



## BrentWin

Post a picture of the favorite call that you have made. I doesn't nessasarily need to be the prettiest. It can be your first, your best sounding, one that you made for someone special. Go thru your old pics and see what you can find.

Here is mine. It is a maple burl open reed predator call. This is the first call that I looked at when it was done and said, "I can do this".


http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1034_zps87eedfd8.jpg[/URL]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## healeydays

...


----------



## bluedot

Here is my favorite for both look and sound.


[attachment=33081]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big Brad Va

So far this one I made with Osage from DavidDobbs. It has a bit of flame in it. Anodized Aluminum over glass with CA finish. 
http://i1296.Rule #2/albums/ag11/BigBradVa/image_zps0eb7068f.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrentWin

WOW!


----------



## DavidDobbs

Big Brad Va said:


> So far this one I made with Osage from DavidDobbs. It has a bit of flame in it. Anodized Aluminum over glass with CA finish.
> http://i1296.Rule #2/albums/ag11/BigBradVa/image_zps0eb7068f.jpg



Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!
Wife was looking over my shoulder. She said it was very pretty.

Dave


----------



## bearmanric

Here is a killer elk call I made the other day. Love it it is crosscut osage also from David. Going to use it also for calling bobcat. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/null_zpsbb93cdf7.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavidDobbs

bearmanric said:


> Here is a killer elk call I made the other day. Love it it is crosscut osage also from David. Going to use it also for calling bobcat. Rick
> 
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/null_zpsbb93cdf7.jpg



So very sharp call . Love the way the crosscut turns.

Dave


----------



## NCWoodArt

Here is my newest favorite call, it is a Teal Dyed & stabilized Box Elder Burl Crow call (my first reed type call) I had only done Turkey trumpets prior to this one.

Before & after pics

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

I've posted these here before, but I think they're still my favorites... a pair of cocobolo reelfoot duck calls made for burlsorbust as part of a trade.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130707_215808_zpsdb6d648c.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130707_215649_zps3832cf32.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## myingling

All nice calls

Heres one of the first copper calls I ever did up ,,, called up lots birds with this call and still use it and the hickory striker today havnt made much changes to the sound sense this one just little different hole pattern 

flamed ash copper glass 


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9903.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9904.jpg

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Wildthings

That's gorgeous Mike!!


----------



## Final Strut

I made this one for a customer and when I put the screw in I quickly found that I did not have hole pre-drilled deep enough and the front split. After I got done building another one just like this for my customer I gently pried the crack open and glued it. One I got it sanded out and put the finish on it the crack disappeared. I have riled up a lot of desperate long beards with this little sweetheart. It is by far one of my favorite sounding box calls to this day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

Final Strut said:


> I made this one for a customer and when I put the screw in I quickly found that I did not have hole pre-drilled deep enough and the front split. After I got done building another one just like this for my customer I gently pried the crack open and glued it. One I got it sanded out and put the finish on it the crack disappeared. I have riled up a lot of desperate long beards with this little sweetheart. It is by far one of my favorite sounding box calls to this day.
> View attachment 33281
> View attachment 33282


id love to see a tutorial on one of those.


----------



## DavidDobbs

My favorite duck call ........ I call him and tell him where to get the duck. Sorry for the highjack

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Final Strut

jmurray said:


> id love to see a tutorial on one of those.


 I have had a couple people ask me now for a tutorial on these. I will try to remember to put one together the next time I do one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

Here is a 2 for one call my favorite plus my first one I have ever turned.
Just turned it a few minutes ago. ERC with a Echo insert 
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic

My newest favorite I think. Box elder with a bark inclusion. Filled some holes with CA and crushed stone. Also stabilized the bark with the CA. Anodized aluminum over glass. Took a while to get this one right.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shagee415

These are just a few I have made.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Nice calls Jarrod


----------



## Shagee415

Thanks Barry


----------



## bearmanric

Very nice work Shagee415. Rick


----------



## Shagee415

Thanks Rick.


----------



## screaminskullcalls

I have a few favorites that I made, but I would have to say that this walnut over poplar with spalted birch inlay on the paddle was one of my favorites. It has a new home now, but I'm thinking about building another
for myself as a personal call.

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3232.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

I can see why!! Awesome


----------



## screaminskullcalls

Thanks Barry!


----------



## BrentWin

screaminskullcalls said:


> I have a few favorites that I made, but I would have to say that this walnut over poplar with spalted birch inlay on the paddle was one of my favorites. It has a new home now, but I'm thinking about building another
> for myself as a personal call.
> 
> http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3232.jpg


 
Beautiful work! How about putting together a tutorial on how you make box calls? I know everybody would be very interested.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

What he said ^^


----------



## Woodman

I shipped a lfr box of curly and crotch Ash to a turkey callmaker. He made dozens of Ash/Walnut calls from it and I ended with about 6 of them. I've sold all but this one. I like to apply my own finish so he sent them to me dry and I gave it a few coats of Minwax Antique Oil. Luckily the sawmill has just shipped me a load of dry curly Ash, one of my favorite woods. One knifemaker usually buys all the Ash I get so this time I ordered a shitload.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CrotchAshTurkeyCall.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic

That's beautiful.


----------



## BrentWin

Woodman said:


> I shipped a lfr box of curly and crotch Ash to a turkey callmaker. He made dozens of Ash/Walnut calls from it and I ended with about 6 of them. I've sold all but this one. I like to apply my own finish so he sent them to me dry and I gave it a few coats of Minwax Antique Oil. Luckily the sawmill has just shipped me a load of dry curly Ash, one of my favorite woods. One knifemaker usually buys all the Ash I get so this time I ordered a shitload.
> http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CrotchAshTurkeyCall.jpg


 
I would be really interested in some ash like that when you get your order.

Brent


----------



## Woodman

Brent, the order has come in bit it's curly figure, not so much crotch.


----------



## bluedot

Beautiful box calls. They are really works of funtional art!


----------



## BrentWin

I would be interested in some call blanks in the curly ash. Or an 1-1/2 or 2" thick block and I will rip it down myself.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## Woodman

Brent, the blocks I get from the mill are 2x2, 2.5x2.5, 3x3. The lengths can vary 5", 6", 7", 8", 12". The latest shipment had very good crotch maple which can resemble the ash, it also had a lot of very good curly maple and crotch walnut. I haven't gone thru all of it yet and right now I'm visiting family and I won't get home until tomorrow night. The blocks are roughcut, not planed or sanded and the minimum I ship is a medium flat rate box. I'll see if I have a photo of knives made with crotch walnut and crotch maple and post them in the knife section.


----------



## Tclem

When I made this one I said " maybe I can do this". It was my first call that I drilled my own holes ( not a hut products call ). 10 year old Osage 
Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

Woops


----------



## Woodman

Very nice and one to be proud of.


----------



## BrentWin

Woodman said:


> Brent, the blocks I get from the mill are 2x2, 2.5x2.5, 3x3. The lengths can vary 5", 6", 7", 8", 12". The latest shipment had very good crotch maple which can resemble the ash, it also had a lot of very good curly maple and crotch walnut. I haven't gone thru all of it yet and right now I'm visiting family and I won't get home until tomorrow night. The blocks are roughcut, not planed or sanded and the minimum I ship is a medium flat rate box. I'll see if I have a photo of knives made with crotch walnut and crotch maple and post them in the knife section.


 
Sounds good, whenever you get them sorted out. No hurry. Enjoy the time your family.


----------



## screaminskullcalls

BrentWin said:


> Beautiful work! How about putting together a tutorial on how you make box calls? I know everybody would be very interested.[/quote
> 
> I would be happy to do that for anyone who may be interested. It would most likely be after the new year till I can get one done. I'm busy with working on a few calls to enter into
> the grand nationals for the first time. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## BrentWin

Good luck and we will be waiting to hear how you did.

Brent


----------



## Woodman

I thought I had sold all my Ash boxcalls except the crotch one shown earlier in this thread. I found this curly Ash/Walnut call today behind some books on a shelf.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CurlyAshCall001_zps610f747e.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bearmanric

Pretty calls Kevin. You have taught me a lot over the years about woods. I just seen some blanks of curly oak. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman

Hey Rick, we sure have been on a lot of forums together over the years. Whatever I taught you about wood over the years you more than taught me about predator calls. The nasty looking roughcut blocks of curly maple I would send you came back as beauties like the little squealer on the left and the distress call on the right. The squealer was the last sound many a NY coyote heard. What type of wood did you use on the one marked RR Calls, it's not a domestic, very hard with a bit of tan sapwood on the far side.
** OK, the man said it's African Blackwood. **
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CoyoteWood001_zps311cff2c.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/spalted2c_zps7ebc7d51.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin those are some sweet calls - he does some good work huh!

Wayne nice friction call - what's the wood? and any pics of the other side?


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls

Wildthings said:


> Kevin those are some sweet calls - he does some good work huh!
> 
> Wayne nice friction call - what's the wood? and any pics of the other side?



I'm pretty sure it is spalted elm...from Bluedot I believe

Only pic I can find of it...long gone :)


----------

